# Mousey Noises



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wondering what noises I should be hearing from a healthy mouse. I recently got two new does and I want to be able to know if they are sick by the noises they make as well as their appearance and behavior. 
Thanks, Emfa


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A healthy mouse really won't make much noise at all. Silent as a mouse 
Even a squeak is only a sign of distress.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

My mice are always making noise, they chirp to each other all the time, and they've done that right from the start when I got them so it can't be anything that's wrong with them... I guess some mice are different


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I was just wondering because I recently got two new does who make quite a bit of noise but other wise they are completely healthy. I think they may just be communicating...


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Some of my guys make a really high chirping noise. You can feel it more than hear it.

So long as they aren't chortling,whistling or snuffling they should be Okay I think.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks!!


----------

